

Show HN: My MVP - InformationCollector.com - zendo

Could I please get some feedback on my MVP? https://InformationCollector.com<p>It's a simplified version of Microsoft Access for Android users.  Non-programmers can create a form online in about a minute.  Android owners can then use my app to submit information to a central server (where it can be viewed in real time or downloaded as an Excel file).<p>Possible use cases: Apartment hunting (submit pictures, sizes and rents), field research (no longer a need for typing up field notes / lugging around a laptop), recruiters evaluating candidates at networking events, etc.  I have tons of use cases that I am fleshing out on my website.<p>Even if you don't have an Android device, I'd still like your feedback!  I have a "quick tour" button on the bottom of the front page, so there are screenshots of every step from creating an account to viewing submitted data.
======
yitchelle
I can see that the initial two step installation process can be confusing. Can
it be reduced to a single step?

Otherwise, great idea!

